# Free Pattern Mobius Shawl



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Free pattern from DROPS. Mobius Shawl

I'd love to make this! Though I'm a little intimidated. Have used circs, for flat knitting, and in the round knits, but never cast on _twisted before.

My motto is always. " this was done by a human, I am a human, so I _can do it! LOL!

http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=2081&lang=us#pattern_content


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=mobius+cast+on&oq=mobius+cast+on&gs_l=youtube.12..0i10.2157.7979.0.11600.14.13.0.1.1.0.543.2481.1j8j3j5-1.13.0...0.0...1ac.1.11.youtube.F0tqd6OHXEA

This page takes you to videos by cat Bordhi's mobius cast on. I would follow her instructions then go on and knit the pattern. Drop's instructions for the cast on seemed a bit muddled to me.


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

Is there a picture? I clicked on the link and there were instructions, but I feel like I am blind if I try to knit something that I have no idea what it looks like. I know I am a nut, but can't help it. Also, it does not work to click and try to get cm changed to inches. The clicking does not work when I try on the download. Is it my computer? Me? or is that feature not available? Another dumb question -- What is DROPS?


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

The link worked fine. It takes you directly to the pattern she is speaking of. There is a picture. And Drops is a company name od yarns and patterns. The pattern is in US english with inches and cent.



MissNettie said:


> Is there a picture? I clicked on the link and there were instructions, but I feel like I am blind if I try to knit something that I have no idea what it looks like. I know I am a nut, but can't help it. Also, it does not work to click and try to get cm changed to inches. The clicking does not work when I try on the download. Is it my computer? Me? or is that feature not available? Another dumb question -- What is DROPS?


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Linda6885 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=mobius+cast+on&oq=mobius+cast+on&gs_l=youtube.12..0i10.2157.7979.0.11600.14.13.0.1.1.0.543.2481.1j8j3j5-1.13.0...0.0...1ac.1.11.youtube.F0tqd6OHXEA
> 
> This page takes you to videos by cat Bordhi's mobius cast on. I would follow her instructions then go on and knit the pattern. Drop's instructions for the cast on seemed a bit muddled to me.


Thank you for the youtube link for mobius cast on. I have saved it. Drops can be a bit hard to decipher at times!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

MissNettie said:


> Is there a picture? I clicked on the link and there were instructions, but I feel like I am blind if I try to knit something that I have no idea what it looks like. I know I am a nut, but can't help it. Also, it does not work to click and try to get cm changed to inches. The clicking does not work when I try on the download. Is it my computer? Me? or is that feature not available? Another dumb question -- What is DROPS?


When I opened the link, it loaded half way down the page.
Scroll up and you will see the whole thing.

DROPS (Design) is just another name for Garnstudio site.


----------



## GrandmaJan (Sep 3, 2012)

Love the simplicity of this pattern. Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Graceholly (Nov 7, 2012)

Just do it It is really easy, but definately use the Cat bhordi tutorial to Cast on

I did this one and everyone loves it
http://www.e-junkie.com/ecom/gb.php?c=cart;i=823970;cl=26432;ejc=2


----------



## Graceholly (Nov 7, 2012)

oops try this link.... it is the one right at the bottom
with the wide rib look.
http://www.knitomatic.com/patterns.htm


----------



## debbiecarrica (Dec 4, 2012)

Graceholly said:


> oops try this link.... it is the one right at the bottom
> with the wide rib look.
> http://www.knitomatic.com/patterns.htm


Thanks for the link!! :-D


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Love this, thanks for posting :-D


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

Great motto. May I use it? Carol


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

How did you determine what size to make?


----------

